# Help translating this from a chat session



## hawaiitony

Mbuti k nman tao. Tama un...para sa future mo yan at sa family mo kahit d magwork relationship nyo Tony sa huli d k kwawa. Masaya aq para syo Sel.
Ok na kami ni Tony...pero minsan d mawawala ung sumbat...pinagbbyadan q na un ngaun.

Mbuti k naman tao (You are a good person) Tama un..(That's correct/right...) para sa future mo yan at sa family mo (for the future, there, of you and your family) kahit d magwork relationship nyo Tony sa huli d k kwawa (not sure on this). Masaya aq para syo Sel. (! am happy for you Sel.)

Ok na kami ni Tony...(Things are ok with Tony...) Pero minsan d mawawala ung sumbat...(There will always be the guilt..) Pinagbbyadan q na un ngaun. (I am paying for that now, or, I am already trying to make up for that),

Can anyone help me with corrections and with the part I am unsure of?


----------



## DotterKat

You have the gist of the conversation but here's some help on a couple of the lines:

kahit d magwork relationship nyo Tony sa huli d k kwawa --- Kahit hindi mag-work ang relationship (_ninyo ni Tony_), sa huli hindi ka kawawa_ --- _Even if your relationship with Tony does not work out, in the end you won't be left in a pitiable/pathetic/miserable state. [In this translation, I am assuming the text is _about_ Tony and not _addressed_ to Tony. I am basing this assumption on the lines that follow.]

Pero minsan d mawawala ung sumbat... _*sumbat*_ does not really translate into _guilt_, but rather into censure, reprimand, blame, berate or upbraid.So this line should translate as (considering the preceding line): Though Tony and I are now ok, _there are times when he never stops berating/blaming me._


----------



## pauldave91

In this translation "You are a good person and you are right. It will be good for the future for  you and your family even if your relationship does not work well you are still the the victor. I am happy for you" (friend)


----------

